# Help and Support For IBS On Long Island



## lev7192 (May 16, 2003)

In dealing with IBs and fear, I find that it helps to have some to talk to especially while I am having an episode. I find that thisrelaxes me andgives me confort and reassurance. I leve in Hicksville, NY. I have a cordless phone that I usually take into the bathroom with me because I find that during that time I have a lot of fear and anxiety and it helps to have someone to talk to . People who don't understand don't like the idea of my doing this. I am alone, frightened and do not mind this type of companionship and company it helps.I would like to know if anyone else feels the same way could anyone get back to me on this. with any phone numbers or information. My E-mail address is lev7192###optonline.net or you can reply ti this in another post.







Kenny


----------

